
Krugman: We're In For A Year Of "Economic Hell" - Anon84
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2008/12/22/krugman-were-in-for-a-yea_n_152772.html
======
smoody
As an aside, HuffPo does seem to quote so much of source articles that there
really is no need to follow the link to the original. And, if you do follow
the link, the way they've quoted this particular article -- quoting everything
at the beginning and end and leaving out a few bits in the middle -- makes it
difficult to go back to the original and find what was left out.

I do find it hard to believe that more newspapers aren't slapping copyright
suits on them in a time when the newspaper industry is losing money by the
boatload. There were only three HuffPro-generated sentences in that article
and they were padding for links to other articles.

